# Mount a Nexus 7 or similar tablet in a Cruze??



## jmichael99 (Feb 14, 2012)

has it been done?

Will be using for in car gps and music player


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Which stereo do you have? If you have a stereo with the AUX & USB jacks in the center glovebox, take a look at the http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/5833-diy-pdim-test.html thread for how to get Bluetooth AUX. I use my Android phone for these functions.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I have toyed with the idea. I haven't taken any measurements of the current infotainment area, but I like this idea a lot. Check it out, Google Nexus 7 Car Mount, 2011 Ford Edge, My Ford Touch, @SoundmanCA @Ford - YouTube .


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Yes interested. There's a stereo that already comes with a tablet but unsure on the quality. Think Hellonearth was going to but it but don't think it went anywhere.

My drawback is not having USB. Oh and the tablet.


----------



## djhamp (Jun 29, 2012)

I think a nice touch-screen head unit fits and looks better in the radio space. I was wondering how a little tablet would fit/look in the top area (where the time/temp/menu screen is?


----------



## jmichael99 (Feb 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> Which stereo do you have? If you have a stereo with the AUX & USB jacks in the center glovebox, take a look at the DIY PDIM thread for how to get Bluetooth AUX. I use my Android phone for these functions.


do you have a link? on my phone right now


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jmichael99 said:


> do you have a link? on my phone right now


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/5833-diy-pdim-test.html. It's also in my sig - click on Bluetooth AUX.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/8792-7-android-tablet-dash.html

Looks like somebody did something similar.


----------



## Rockerxink820 (Aug 8, 2011)

I wonder if there's any way to have the display information from the original screen displayed on the tablet that way you don't have to put the screen on top of the dash 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

